

Ashton Kutcher for Banker of the Year - zende
http://bankinnovation.net/2012/12/ashton-kutcher-for-banker-of-the-year/

======
calciphus
So he's a late-stage, low-risk investor in platforms that are already
established as successful.

Wow...what a visionary.

~~~
screature2
err... What are you citing?

He clearly's done a significant amount of early stage (seed and venture stage)
investments both through A Grade Investments and in his own name:

<http://www.crunchbase.com/person/ashton-kutcher>
[http://www.crunchbase.com/financial-organization/a-grade-
inv...](http://www.crunchbase.com/financial-organization/a-grade-
investments-3)

~~~
wahdeh
Using facts and citations to back up your point? You sly dog!

